# Dalco Athletic Offers New Die Cut Screen Printing Number Stencils



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Dalco Athletic has added three new styles of numbers to its library of die cut screen printing stencils. Athletic narrow, antique and shock fonts are now available in 1- to 12-inch sizes, making this economical approach to team numbering even more appealing by expanding the variety of looks you can offer.

These specially wax coated, single-digit die-cut paper stencils make it possible for any shop to direct print numbers without having to invest in specialized equipment or attachments. By enabling the entire job to be screen printed, this cost-effective solution ensures consistent logo and number colors and provides the direct-print look many customers prefer. Stencils are sold in value-priced packs of 100 per number so you never have to worry about running out of the number you need.

Dalco Athletic offers a full line of official’s uniforms and accessories as well as die-cut, water-jet cut, and kiss-cut letters, numbers, shapes, and mascots in a range of materials for decorating team and spiritwear. It also offers roll materials to cut your own. For a copy of the latest catalog, contact Dalco at (800) 288-3252; email at [email protected] or visit www.dalcoathletic.com.


----------

